# Eventing Critique



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

Really cute horse! I like your seat at the canter, it seems really secure and you're moving with the horses motion. If I were you, when I do my jumping courses, I would shorten up my stirrups probably 2-3 holes. Your position over jumps isn't bad, but you need to get your heels down, and it's probably a lot harder to do with really long stirrups. In some of the photos you posted, it looks like you're in a chair seat. Your toes should be underneath your knees, you shouldn't be able to see your toes while you're riding. 
I would also move your stirrups closer to your toes(like the balls of your feet) rather than having them so close to your ankles. It'll help get your heels down and your legs underneath you.
When you go over jumps/obstacles, you should also grab some of your horses mane. It'll help you maintain balance over jumps and you won't pull on the horse's mouth in the process. C:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't really have anything to say... So I'm hijacking the thread here but...
OMG those jumps are so sweet! I love how mini and cute they are  

You and the pony don't look half bad either :happydance:


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a trail rider so I cannot critique your riding.
By the way it looks like you are having fun!

My concern are those tires you are jumping over.
Something could go very wrong there.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Maryland Rider said:


> I am a trail rider so I cannot critique your riding.
> By the way it looks like you are having fun!
> 
> My concern are those tires you are jumping over.
> Something could go very wrong there.


The worst that could happen is that my pony puts his feet into the tires, but he can't get stuck. Plus this was at The Oaks which is a very popular stable where people go to schooling for cross country, showjumping and dressage, and shows are held there as well. I doubt they would put anything dangerous there. Plus, all jumps have their dangers, these tires aren't unlike other cross country jumps.


----------



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

The Oaks as in The Oaks in Florida? *drool*


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't look at everything but overall you look good together. The main thing that sticks out though is you need to stay centered when jumping. Your horse is off balance to the side you are leaning to. Look forward and stay in the center.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Uber cute pony!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Your pony is so stickin cute, but I guess you probably want more of a critique than that :wink:

I'm going to comment mostly on your jumping for now and will probably be all over the place so bare with me. I'd like to see you sitting up a bit more before jumps, you seem pretty focused on the base of the fence (looking down and leaning forward) rather than sitting up and letting pony jump up to you. And even when you're turning shortly after a jump, make sure your balance stays centered on your horse. It's okay to look and it's okay to prepare for a turn, but you want to make sure you're not tipping to one side or the other. 

In your second video, you want to be a little more forgiving with your drop, give with your hands instead of snatching your pony in the mouth as you 'recover'. Pony seems very forgiving, but could use a bigger release over a lot of your jumps.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

ShelbyNicolay said:


> The Oaks as in The Oaks in Florida? *drool*


 Yup, the very one


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Your pony is so stickin cute, but I guess you probably want more of a critique than that :wink:
> 
> I'm going to comment mostly on your jumping for now and will probably be all over the place so bare with me. I'd like to see you sitting up a bit more before jumps, you seem pretty focused on the base of the fence (looking down and leaning forward) rather than sitting up and letting pony jump up to you. And even when you're turning shortly after a jump, make sure your balance stays centered on your horse. It's okay to look and it's okay to prepare for a turn, but you want to make sure you're not tipping to one side or the other.
> 
> In your second video, you want to be a little more forgiving with your drop, give with your hands instead of snatching your pony in the mouth as you 'recover'. Pony seems very forgiving, but could use a bigger release over a lot of your jumps.


Thanks for the help! Yes, that second video is from a while ago when we were both still learning to jump. That was before I had ever had a lesson on Robin in jumping, and we were at a clinic so we were learning lots of new things. When I have time I'm going to take a newer video and use your tips and see if I've improved, thanks!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I don't know much about cross country but I did want to comment on how well you are doing with your pony. 

If I had a choice to ride roughest bronc or a pony, I'd take the bronc.
Ponies are always so forward, crafty, agile, and intelligent. I never rode one that did try to constantly outsmart its way out of work. Plus they are so little and thick they are like driving a little tank!

So seeing as your riding a pony I'd say your doing a super duper amazing job!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Lopin N Paint said:


> I don't know much about cross country but I did want to comment on how well you are doing with your pony.
> 
> If I had a choice to ride roughest bronc or a pony, I'd take the bronc.
> Ponies are always so forward, crafty, agile, and intelligent. I never rode one that did try to constantly outsmart its way out of work. Plus they are so little and thick they are like driving a little tank!
> ...


Thanks this comment means so much to me. Forward, crafty, agile, intelligent, those are the very things that define Robin! When I first got him he spooked on the trails, took off and I fell, breaking my arm. Afterward I got a riding fear. He was the one who caused my fear, but in the end he also cured it. Now I trust him with my life! We've come to now each other so well, and I know what calms him down when he's about to have a pony spasm. As long as he gets his weekly trail rides he's happy. Now he uses his agility mainly to help me. It's funny how his brain works. When doing weaving poles my leg was so close to hitting one of the jump standards so all I could do was brace for impact, then suddenly he made a huge leap to the side as if trying to save me. It was cute. Also, when we were at a cross country show there were two jumps next to each other and we almost jumped the wrong one but literally at the last second he leaped over the right one. He's my little guardian angel<3


----------



## dgazibar (Jun 5, 2013)

There are a lot of good things happening. One concern of mine is in one of your videos there's a loose horse just doing his/her own thing while you're jumping stuff. That just seems like a horrible idea. Even if the horse is very well-mannered you never know! I would never ride, let alone jump with a loose horse in the enclosure. 

About your position, I agree with getting the stirrups closer to your toes, that will make it so much easier and more comfortable to sink those heels!
Looks like you guys are having a great time! Enjoy!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

*.*



dgazibar said:


> There are a lot of good things happening. One concern of mine is in one of your videos there's a loose horse just doing his/her own thing while you're jumping stuff. That just seems like a horrible idea. Even if the horse is very well-mannered you never know! I would never ride, let alone jump with a loose horse in the enclosure.
> 
> About your position, I agree with getting the stirrups closer to your toes, that will make it so much easier and more comfortable to sink those heels!
> Looks like you guys are having a great time! Enjoy!


There's eight horses in our pasture and it would be too much of a hassle to seperate them all. Personally, I can't see what the problem would be with a loose horse in the pasture. Could you give an example?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Gossip said:


> There's eight horses in our pasture and it would be too much of a hassle to seperate them all. Personally, I can't see what the problem would be with a loose horse in the pasture. Could you give an example?


The other horses getting riled up at you and your pony doing your thing and potentially taking off, taking you and your pony with them.

Loose horses = nobody to control them. If one of them came over to investigate what you were doing, what's to stop them from spinning round and kicking you, which if it had hit your horse, may not have done any damage, but people are a very different matter.

Not saying it *will*, just that it _might_


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

*.*



IndiesaurusRex said:


> The other horses getting riled up at you and your pony doing your thing and potentially taking off, taking you and your pony with them.
> 
> Loose horses = nobody to control them. If one of them came over to investigate what you were doing, what's to stop them from spinning round and kicking you, which if it had hit your horse, may not have done any damage, but people are a very different matter.
> 
> Not saying it *will*, just that it _might_


The horses in this pasture don't easily get riled up, especially mine. If they were to get riled up it wouldn't be that big of a deal to me at least. I can also stop my pony from taking off, he's not taking me anywhere. Trust me, he tries to take off with me every day without help from the other horses. And our horses are pretty much on the top of the pecking order, so no one dares to challenge them. Plus the particular horse in the video is the very lowest ranking one. He'd never challenge the other horses.


----------



## dgazibar (Jun 5, 2013)

Even so, you can never predict what will happen. Lightning strikes the ground next to you. At least if you're alone, there are fewer legs to get tangled. Less herd behavior. Now I know how ridiculously unlikely that example is, but think about the random things that happen, you can't numb your horse to everything on the planet. Something will spook him/her and it's always best to have a hand on the nearby horses to calm them down. Honestly, you can't control everything. Your confidence is nice, but set yourself and your horses up for success.


----------

